# Chinese Nasal Tufts



## Bosanac (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello breeder friends, am new here in the forum. These are my pigeons.

My Homepage is, www.elvis-tauben.de

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/9222/img1yn.jpg

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8379/dsci1026o.jpg

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/674/60601608.jpg

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/6889/a15h.jpg

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/200/img1297jm.jpg

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5527/go8u.jpg

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/1123/c20m.jpg

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/1277/37969578.jpg

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/500/11238937.jpg

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5435/dsci1031r.jpg


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to Pigeon Talk! Nice looking birds you got there, thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Bosanac (Sep 24, 2010)

*Chinesische Tümmler*

Thank you, thank you. Now are some photos of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

great looking birds you have there , they surely would stand out in any loft and you do have a very clean and tidy loft too which shows your dedication and love to your birds as well ..thanks for sharing they are awesome


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very nice set up love the last pic what kind of pigeons are those black and white ones are they bigger than hommers?


----------



## Bosanac (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi, These are all Chinese Tuemmler or English--Chinese Nasal Tufts--


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice set of pigeons 
Never seen Chinese nasal tufts before


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i love the black flight feather ...must be very pretty in the air


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

very nice Birds with great colors


----------



## alanher (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone have any chinese nasal tufts in the USA?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------

